# MANILA | The Empress | ~190m | 57 fl | U/C



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Project Name: Empress at Capitol Commons
Location: Capitol Commons, Pasig, Metro Manila, Philippines
Developer: Ortigas Land
Purpose: Residential
Height: 57fl

Renderings from *Ortigas Land*

*





















*

Construction updates as of *08/05/2021








*



Angeloducky said:


> .....


----------



## Ducks_lover (Aug 29, 2021)

Towner crane 1 is now going up higher


----------



## erzo01 (May 25, 2011)

Taken today


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Ducks_lover said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken yesterday (with MetroCity Tower and Sandstone in the background)


----------



## Ducks_lover (Aug 29, 2021)

View attachment 2648311
View attachment 2648314
taken yesterday 1/17/22


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Ducks_lover said:


> taken on 1/17/22


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Ducks_lover said:


> the Empress is getting higher now 🤩


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken last 02/02/2022 and 02/04/2022


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Ducks_lover said:


> taken 2/14/22
> The Empress is now Floor 11😲😲


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Ducks_lover said:


> today 3/5/22


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

The shorter building at the left...



erzo01 said:


> Taken yesterday
> As seen from Escriva Drive


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

erzo01 said:


> Taken last night


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*07/29/2022















*


----------



## Ducks_lover (Aug 29, 2021)

8/7/22


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> August 13, 2022


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Ducks_lover said:


> Yesterday 8/27/22


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Ducks_lover said:


> yesterday
> 9/11/22


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> From Justin Spencer Youtube channel.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

The Empress as of November 3, 2022.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken last 11/05/2022


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*11/19/2022 








*


----------

